# Cory Question



## Glenn (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm renting a car and as part of my day will visit Big Al's (one in Mississauga), and likely the other aquarium places on Dundas.

One of the purposes of my visit is to pick up 5-6 or so Corys. I went to the pet store on Parliament on the weekend and saw several types of Corys with quite different pricing - one near $30 a fish. And yet they all looked quite similar. Is there a certain type that you might recommend keeping in mind I wouldn't mind spending a little more... or is it more a matter of personal preference in terms of look?

Will also attempt to up my wattage - some of my plants that are growing are also developing brown spots on some of the leaves - not sure what that is.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Menagerie usually has pretty good prices. Not sure what type of Corydoras you saw there, but if it was $30 it was likely rarer.

I find the fish at Menagerie better cared for and healthier than just about anywhere else in Toronto. The staff there should be happy to help you choose something for your setup too.

My answer to question though, is like likely: Personal preference.

If you are just starting out, try some panda or peppered cories.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Chris,

I may yet make my purchase from Menagerie, because they certainly had a nice selection when I was there on the weekend. Most Corys seemed very reasonably priced. Not sure what the expensive ones were exactly.

I bought some plants and was very impressed with the young lady that helped me. She seemed very knowledgeable about my low lighting situation and what plants to avoid (pretty much all of them). She made me promise to buy better lights for the plants that she sold me which impressed me. Seemed quite passionate. Glad to have the good experience confirmed.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Glenn.

It's good to see you have an interest in Corydoras.

The Corys you saw at Menagerie were probably the red or orange stripe lasers. Whether they are worth $30 is up to you. If you really want them and can't get them anywhere else then...

Several weeks ago I spent $129 on 19 Corys of 5 species (is that gooder English?) the most expensive ones being $8 and the cheapest $5. There were some similarities between 2 species but they were all definitely different species. And they were all in excellent condition. The prices were quite reasonable too (Harold, don't read that last sentence).

As for recommending which Corys to buy, well that depends on what you want and your experience level.

If you are just starting out I recommend going with the C. aeneus (bronze) or the C. paleatus (pepper). They are readily available, quite harder and inexpensive. So if you have an oh-oh you won't be out a lot of money.

The other consideration is wild caught or locally bred. You'll have an easier time (usually) with the latter as they are already acclimatized to Toronto area water.

The other thing to watch out for is tank mates, water temperature and water conditions. Match these to the species you're looking to buy.

I hope this helps a bit.

Cheers and good luck with whatever Corys you decide on.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Corydad. I ended up buying 5 Haraldschultzi Corys. Quite beautiful and fun to see them swimming together in a school


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Haraldschultzi Corys


so at first i thought the name was a joke (i guess i thought harold's last name was shultz and menagerie was just having some fun). lame old me. also, apparently this is the fish i've been confusing with juli cory's for the last year. nice looking cory, one of my favs.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

lol

Nice pickups BTW. I only keep one sp of corys (orange laser, CW 010) since they're the only one to really catch my eye ever.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 28, 2008)

The name is a mouthful that's for sure. They're little devils! Stirring up the substrate they have been, workaholics, but very cute. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

They're definitely great. Most "group" personality of any fish I've ever had, and very entertaining to watch them swimming around together.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Thanks Corydad. I ended up buying 5 Haraldschultzi Corys. Quite beautiful and fun to see them swimming together in a school


Oooohhhhhh. Very nice! They truly are gorgeous fish and quite entertaining. They are on my list to buy but unfortunately my list is quite long but my wife's patience isn't.

Good luck with them and pictures would be very appreciated.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 28, 2008)

Cory_Dad said:


> Oooohhhhhh. Very nice! They truly are gorgeous fish and quite entertaining. They are on my list to buy but unfortunately my list is quite long but my wife's patience isn't.
> 
> Good luck with them and pictures would be very appreciated.


I'll try to post some pics. Not sure how to do that but should be able to figure it out since I want to take some photos anyway once the cloudiness goes away... now, just have to find the camera!


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

The easiest way to post pictures (IMHO) is to upload them to a photo sharing site like photobucket or picasa and then include a link to your pictures in your post.

I can't wait...


----------

